

Ask HN: Would you pay for using Google Reader? - itamarb


======
ninthfrank07
Yes. I actually switched to [https://feedbin.me](https://feedbin.me) in April
and never looked back. 2$/month. I am super satisfied so far. And it even
works with Reeder for iPhone! (support for Mac and iPad is coming)

Feedbin will be down today though. They are getting new servers. See
[http://blog.feedbin.me/2013/06/27/feedbin-server-
move/](http://blog.feedbin.me/2013/06/27/feedbin-server-move/).

------
ragatskynet
I wouldn't - the news of the Google Reader shutdown made great opportunity for
many nice RSS/news readers to be born; so I would just switch, there are
plenty of good alternatives now.

I actually use Feedly now - its perfect for me.

------
bagnus
In hindsight, I'm glad they shut it down. I've discovered so many
alternatives. Like others in this thread, I've opted to go for Feedly. I like
how it syncs across my desktop, mobile and tablet.

------
corobo
No, it's being shut down soon.

But seriously, yes I would have happily forked out had I been given the
option.

------
johnny22
newsblur isn't exactly like google reader, but it's likely close enough for
your question.

Here are the stats that show when logged into newsblur as of this post:

Premium (Paid)Users: 7,534

Standard (Free) Users: 11,387

So it looks like 11,387 folks would at $24/yr (USD).

------
meerita
No. I preffer to pay to a small company than one that can afford that and
more.

------
phasevar
Yep!

